# Grafik Artefakte beim spielen



## SirCire (3. Oktober 2015)

Hi Technik-Forum,

 

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit beim spielen von dieversen Spielen die selben Artefakte im Spiel. Es sieht so aus als ob die Schatten völlig verrückt spielen und auch andere Texturen glitchen komplett auseinder.

 

Zwei Beispielscreenshots hier:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Im Spiel sind es keine statisch schwarzen Flächen sondern "Flackern". 

 

Mein Setup ist:

 

- MSI Radeon R9 280X

- per HDMI auf nen LG Monitor

 

Was ich bisher probiert habe um das Problem zu lösen.

 

- Grafiksettings im Spiel von Minimum bis Maximum ausprobiert -> kein Effekt

--- im Detail, diverse AA an oder aus

--- Schattenquali rauf und runter

--- Texturquai rauf und runter

--- allgemeine Spieldetails rauf und runter

 

- ATI Standardtreiber aktualisert -> kein Effekt

- ATI Beta-Treiber -> kein Effekt

- MSI Hauseigener Graka-Treiber -> kein Effekt

- neue Graka (selber Typ) eingebaut -> kein Effekt

 

Weiß jemand noch eine andere Sache die ich ausprobieren könnte?

Bin für Hilfe dankbar.

 

MfG


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Oktober 2015)

Was sagt denn die Temperatur der Grafikkarte während dem spielen?


----------



## squats (3. Oktober 2015)

nur bei diesem Spiel?


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Oktober 2015)

Was ist das überhaupt für'n Spiel? 

... Sieht irgendwie aus wie Skyrim, dafür ist es aber zu "sommerlich". Morrowind? Oblivion?


----------



## Ogil (3. Oktober 2015)

Ist Tomb Raider. 

 

Und ja - die grosse Frage ist: Nur bei einem Spiel? Nur bei "leistungshungrigen" Spielen? Meine Vermutung geht auch Richtung "Temp zu hoch"...


----------



## SirCire (3. Oktober 2015)

Ja das Spiel ist Tomb Raider.

Es passiert bei allen Leistungsfordernden spielen. Wie Tomb Raider, Assasins Creed 3, Sleeping Dogs, Witcher 2.

Temperatur der Karte geht auf 70-75°C hoch beim spielen. 

Sollte doch für ne ATI nicht das Problem sein oder?

Außerdem steht der Lüfter der Karte auf automatisch und sollte dass doch abfangen oder? 

Was mich halt wundert ist dass das Problem sowohl bei der ersten als auch jetzt bei der zweiten Karte, des selben Typs, auftritt. 

Dachte erst ich hätte nur ne kaputte Karte beim ersten mal, aber dass scheints ja nicht zu sein. 

So schlecht ist doch die Karte nicht und sollte solche Spiele doch schaffen.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2015)

Deine Grafikarte unter ultra einstellung 74 grad

 

 


- per HDMI auf nen LG Monitor

 
 


 
Mal HDMI weggelassen und per dvi monitor und dvi grafikarte probiert ?


----------



## SirCire (3. Oktober 2015)

Ja, auch per DVI. Trotzdem Artefakte, habe auch mal das Kabel getauscht. Bleiben trotzdem die Artefakte.

Nee, 74°C nicht unter ultra. Tomb Raider auf "normal" macht 75°C.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2015)

normal sollte die karte 60 grad maximal erreichen


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Oktober 2015)

SirCire schrieb:


> Nee, 74°C nicht unter ultra. Tomb Raider auf "normal" macht 75°C.


Also 75°C auf "normal" ist schon ziemlich üppig. Wenn du bedenkst, dass ab ca. 80°C Wasser anfängt zu sieden ...


----------



## squats (3. Oktober 2015)

60° ist aber sehr kühl 

 

um die 70-75° is schon ok und es sollten noch keine Fehler auftreten

 

kannst den Lüfter im Afterburner hoch stellen und gucken ob die Fehler nicht mehr auftreten bzw. auch mal Afterburner Overlay laufen lassen während des spielens


----------



## SirCire (3. Oktober 2015)

Maximal 60°? ich habe gerade auf beiden Monitoren nur 2 browser fenster offen, 1x mal forum und auf dem anderen nen stream. 

Laut graka-monitor hat die karte dabei 45° bei 1016 rpm vom lüfter.

GPU auslastung bei 10-20% schwankend.

501MHz/1500 MHz bei 0,95V. 

 

Ich hatte mal ne ATI 4770 und da hieß es das für die Temps um 70° völlig okay sein. Dachte dass sei bei ATI normal, und nur die Nvidia karten sein auf kühle Temps angewiesen.


----------



## squats (3. Oktober 2015)

welche Karte is es genau? hast du mal versucht das Power Limit anzuheben oder die Karten runterzutakten über den Afterburner


----------



## SirCire (3. Oktober 2015)

squats schrieb:


> welche Karte is es genau? hast du mal versucht das Power Limit anzuheben oder die Karten runterzutakten über den Afterburner


 

Ist ne MSI Radeon R9 280X, die läuft glaube ich mit dem ATI 7700 Chip, kann mich aber auch irren.

Den Afterburner habe ich mal installiert und geschaut ob der andere Werte als der GPU-Monitor ausspuckt. 

Da beide Programme aber die selben Sensoren auf der Karte auslesen sind die Werte gleich.

 

Runtertakten? Habe ich noch nicht probiert. Verstehe aber auch nicht warum in einem normalen Rechner ne standard-Graka runtergetaktet werden müsste nur um keine Artefakte zu verursachen.


----------



## squats (3. Oktober 2015)

normal sollte das nicht so sein, geht aber erstmal darum den Fehler zu lokalisieren


----------



## Ogil (3. Oktober 2015)

Viele GraKas sind von Haus aus übertaktet. Eventuell mal die Werte einer Referenz 280x raus suchen und dann Deine daran ausrichten. Oder mal Lüfter richtig hoch drehen und schauen ob sich was ändert.


----------



## eMJay (4. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man der Seite glauben kann kommt bei der  R9 280x ab 90°C throttling. 65-75° scheinen ganz normal zu sein. 

 

Es sieht für mich nicht nach einem Hardware defekt. Zumindest nicht bei der Grafikkarte. Da er die Grafikkarte getauscht hat und es gab die gleichen Fehler. 

 

Interessant wäre die Grafikkarte in einem anderen Rechner.


----------



## SirCire (11. Oktober 2015)

Um dieses Thema einmal abzuschließen.

 

Es liegt wohl definitiv an der Karten Temperatur. Ich habe nun mit der MSI hauseigenen Software Afterburn den Lüfter der Karte manuell auf 85% hochgeschraubt und damit die automatische Lüftersteuerung ausgeschaltet. 

Damit schaffe ich jetzt Tomb Raider auf Ultra bei ~ 74° (+ / - 2 ° ) je nach Cutscene oder Explosionslastigkeit der Szene. 

 

Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, warum die automatische Lüftersteuerung es zulässt das die Karte überhitzt und Artefakte produziert. 

Die Karte (und die Lüftung) scheinen ja schließlich dazu in der Lage zu sein, solche Spiele flüssig darzustellen, nur dass man dafür manuell an den Einstellungen spielen muss, finde ich nen bisschen lässtig.

Ist auf jeden Fall die erste GraKa die ich so bemuttern muss nur damit sie das tut was ich von ihr will.


----------



## eMJay (11. Oktober 2015)

Wird wohl der Temp. Sensor nicht passen wäre nicht das erste mal.


----------

